

Netflix Viewership Finally Gets a Yardstick - valhalla
http://www.wsj.com/articles/netflix-viewership-finally-gets-a-yardstick-1440630513

======
reustle
Bypass the paywall:
[https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&c...](https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=1&cad=rja&uact=8&ved=0CB8QqQIwAGoVChMIjti7093IxwIVA4yUCh2bXw4q&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.wsj.com%2Farticles%2Fnetflix-
viewership-finally-gets-a-
yardstick-1440630513&ei=GbveVc7nMoOY0gSbv7nQAg&usg=AFQjCNEbaI5ebm0rwAY5Gg8OqAIn1sHlng)

~~~
rockdoe
Didn't work.

~~~
jbob2000
Let me sum it up for you then: Netflix doesn't share viewership numbers, some
people are curious about them.

